
3DHubs B2B takeover and local printer elimination goes into effect October 1! - asnyder
https://www.reddit.com/r/3Dprinting/comments/9iggyk/3dhubs_b2b_takeover_and_local_printer_elimination/
======
asnyder
This is quite damaging to many of these smaller print hubs. This will
eliminate local pickup as an option and delay prints and ultimately lead to
inconsistent quality as you won't be guaranteed continuity with the printer.
Obviously this is their attempt to centralize service on the backs of their
select "Fulfilled by 3DHubs printers" while losing all the individual and
positive aspects of local printer hubs. Same and next day service was crucial
to me.

If you use 3DHubs, or have a connection to them please write their support and
voice your opinions on this change. IMO this is another example of gig-economy
backfiring and leaving those that believed in them swept away.

